# What is your most requested dish for potluck?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mine is this coleslaw recipe.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/sweet-restaurant-slaw/detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stuffed JalapeÃ±os or homemade Mac N Cheese.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'd like to have your Mac & Cheese recipe. 

As for peppers, I'll make those tomorrow too for potluck. I like to keep the stem on, make a slit, de-seed, stuff with a mixture of cream cheese, cheddar, and Parmesan, wrap with bacon, and cook slow until stem is about to fall off.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Broccoli rice casserole is always a hit.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Crab quiche. Easy and amazing. Only with fresh crab meat. Don't wast your time otherwise.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is my basic Mac & Cheese recipe: 

1 (8-ounce) package elbow macaroni or shells cooked and drained
2 tablespoons butter
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups whole milk of half & half
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
4 cups sharp cheddar cheese (or cheese of your choice)
1/2 lb. of cubed Velveeta Cheese
2 cups panko breadcrumbs
1/2 cup butter, melted

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a large saucepan, melt the 2 tablespoons of butter, add the garlic and cook until the garlic is softened, about 2 minutes. Add the onion powder and garlic powder then whisk in the flour and milk, then cook until slightly thickened. Add 2 cups of the cheddar cheese and stir until melted in the mixture. Add in the cubed Velveeta. Toss the cheese mixture with the cooked pasta, salt and pepper to taste. Stir the remaining grated cheese into the pasta. Spoon into a large baking dish. 

In a small bowl, stir together the breadcrumbs and melted butter. I always like to add a bunch of freshly ground pepper and a sprinkling of sea salt to this mixture. Spread over the pasta. Bake in a preheated oven for 20-25 minutes, or until the breadcrumbs are golden brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC CAT (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cream Cheese Tarts*

Paula Deen Blueberry Cream Cheese Tarts
Change the pie filling to any flavor you prefer.
We love cherry!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gumbo, between my Cajun Momma, and Grandmother I learned well.

Also my Chicken enchiladas with sour cream & green chiles sauce. Son in Law told me he wants that every year for his birthday.....LMAO

I love to cook for my family, anytime the kids call to say they are coming, the next thing they say is..."What is Pop cooking ?"


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont have enough potlucks to get requests, but the regurgitated ? got some reviews. It was actually Texas Caviar. And allot of peeps just did not know what food was past a drive thru. It was a Halloween Potluck. I was theme orientated and dam its tasted so good. 

As for Thanksgiving n Christmas, I will make a cranberry salsas Turkey gumbos. Again, Some peeps knew of a home cooked meal, but the other part had no freaken idea and were scared. 

I have made Turkey Gumbos, Trout n Redfeech Piquante, Greenbean salads, Hatch Chile Pulled Pork Enchiladas , Texas Caviar's, Bouillabaisse, ceveeche, Seafood Wild Rice casserole.. Should I go on ? lol 

Maybe open up a establishment selling potluck meals.. Call it Potluck Diner.. [email protected]


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Summer -Shrimp Cocktail " they always want a double batch" or " put me a little to the side for later". 
Winter- Mustard Greens w/ Tasso


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on guys. You cant post the food without the recipes. I wanna make every one. Post em up please.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Home made pimento cheese for celery sticks like my Mama used to make back in the day. I learned that one at some point when I was young. Outside of that its usually beer.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*chicken spaghetti*

Recipe from 2cool with a few tweaks.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mustard Greens or Fried Cabbage


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet taters au gratin.


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

Recipes people!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Recipe from 2cool with a few tweaks.


4 lbs chicken thighs with bones and skin
1 large block queso blanco
1 block of cream cheese
1 green bell pepper
24 oz spaghetti noodles
1 can of each:
Cream of mushroom
Cream of celery
Cream of onion
Rotel
Chopped olives
Diced pimentos
Mushrooms

3 garlic cloves
Salt, pepper, Cajun seasoning per preference

Boil chicken 20-25 minutes, remove chicken to cool
Boil spaghetti noodles 10 minutes in chicken stock
Saute bell pepper, pimentos, garlic, mushrooms
Pour noodles and stock in LARGE baking pan (catering aluminium foil pan is best)
Add queso blanco and cream cheese to noodles, stir until melted
Remove skin and debone chicken, shred to bite size pieces
Add chicken and saute ingredients to noodles and cheese
Salt, pepper, Cajun seasoning to preference
Stir, cover loosely and bake at 350 for 35 minutes

Makes 15+ servings
Freezes well


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

carl292 said:


> Recipes people!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that.

2 cases of Lonie Lights (cans)
1 case of Lonies (cans)
1 case of Miller Light (bottles)
12 pack of Shiner Bach (bottles)
2 20 lb bags of ice

Layer the Lonie Light cans and Lonie cans on the bottom of a 120 quart ice chest with one of the bags of ice (does not have to be a Yeti as all the drinks should be gone same day if done correctly so no reason to keep the two bags of ice for 32 days). Next gently place the Miller Light bottles one by one by hand on top to form another layer. Pour. 3/4 of the second bag of ice over this to make a thin layer of semi uncool beer. Lastly place the most uncool beer in the cooler (Shiner Bach in bottles) in one corner of the chest and drizzle the remaining quarter bag of ice over it. Close lid.

This recipe will serve up to six people anticipating that the six pack of foo foo beer will be shared by the two light weight cultured friends you only see once a year that always seem to come around.:texasflag


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

baked ziti





yes



i'm kidding 




.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dirty Rice*

Garry's cajun dirty rice.. its here on site


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

*My Mom's King Ranch Chicken*

_King Ranch Chicken_ 
_Ingredients_

_1 small onion, finely diced _
_2 tablespoons vegetable oil or butter_
_2 cups boneless, skinless chicken, cooked and cut into small pieces _
_1 can cream of chicken soup _
_1 can cream of mushroom soup _
_8 ounces of chicken broth _
_4 ounce can diced green chilies _
_4 ounce can of sliced black olives, drained_
_Â½ cup picante sauce_
_1 teaspoon chili powder _
_1/4 teaspoon salt _
_1/4 teaspoon garlic powder _
_1/4 teaspoon pepper _
_Â¼ teaspoon cumin_
_12 - 14 corn tortillas (six inch) _
_2-1/2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese_

_Instructions_

_Place oil or butter in a large skillet. Add onions and sautÃ© over low to medium heat until onions are softened and lightly browned. Add cream soups, broth, chilies, black olives, picante sauce, and all seasonings. Stir and cook over low to medium heat until well blended. Taste and adjust the seasonings to suit your personal taste. Set aside Â¼ of the soup mixture._

_Spray 9x13 inch dish with cooking spray. Lay 1/3 of the tortillas in the dish and top with half the chicken, half the soup mixture, and one cup of cheese. Repeat another layer. Top with the remaining 1/3 of the tortillas. Spoon/spread the Â¼ soup mixture that had been set aside on top of the tortillas. Bake uncovered at 350degrees for 45 minutes to one hour, or until hot and bubbly. Sprinkle the remaining Â½ cup of cheese over the top and bake another 5 minutes until the cheese is melted. Remove from the oven and let it sit for 5 minutes before serving._

_Serve with sour cream, picante sauce, guacamole, refried beans, and tortilla chips on the side._


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sometime better not forget the Deviled eggs!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Mine is this coleslaw recipe.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/sweet-restaurant-slaw/detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary


I have made this once as written, which was really good... And once with these substitutes, which was outstanding:

Subbed Hellman's mayo for Miracle Whip

1/4 cup sugar and added 1/4 cup Sweet Thai Chile Sauce

Subbed toasted sesame seeds for poppy seeds

Added about a tsp of Sirracha or to heat desired.

Makes a great slaw with seafood dishes or fish/shrimp taco's!

Thanks for the recipe essayon's!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Jalapeno Cream Cheese Corn.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

cctex54 said:


> _King Ranch Chicken_
> _Ingredients_
> 
> _1 small onion, finely diced _
> ...


This. In around about way. My Mom has made this since the late 70's before it was called "king ranch chicken ". Learned it from a Mexican lady that her husband worked around and was friends with my Dad (local) when we lived in Laredo. Always good stuff and I have my own way down to a T.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

German tater salad Texanized. 

8 potatoes boiled and peeled.Boil to almost done.Need to be a little firm.
1 large onion
1lb. of bacon 
1/4 cup of vinager
salt and pepper I like red pepper
tbs of sugar

fry bacon crisp.to the grease add the onions and cook until clear.Then pour in the vinager,salt,pepper,and sugar and bring to a boil.Pour this mixture over the potatoes that have been chunked up,not mashed,but chunks and gently stir all together.add more salt,pepper,or vinager if needed and reheat.Eat it hot or cold,but I like it hot.The Texan part is,put it in a Pyrex dish,cover with chedder cheese,stick in oven to melt the cheese.Use as much of the bacon grease your heart can stand.The recipe is in every good Texas cook-book,but if you make it,it's one of those you start to tweak your way.If you decide to make it,look up the recipe,because I'm setting here working off memory,and my memory sucks,so I'm told.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

*Jalapeno Cream Cheese Corn*
2 - 8-oz. packages cream cheese
4 - 11-oz. cans white shoepeg kernel corn, drained
1 small can of sliced picled jalapenos
2-3 Tbsp milk
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions*
Unwrap cream cheese and place in 4-quart microwave-safe casserole dish. Cook on 50% power in 2 minute intervals, stirring each time, until cheese is melted. Add corn, jalapenos, and milk. Mix well. Cook another 2-3 minutes on high until corn is heated through. Add more milk if necessary to achieve desired creaminess.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Gumbo, between my Cajun Momma, and Grandmother I learned well.
> 
> Also my Chicken enchiladas with sour cream & green chiles sauce. Son in Law told me he wants that every year for his birthday.....LMAO
> 
> I love to cook for my family, anytime the kids call to say they are coming, the next thing they say is..."What is Pop cooking ?"


Yessir you have one helluva good chicken and sausage gumbo recipe. If I am not making it or Gary's dirty rice, I have a boudin recipe my wife found that is bad arse to the bone. BTW the boudin recipe is an Emeril LaGasse recipe. Look it up and try it.:bounce:


----------

